# Dennis The Menace Match Light



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using my favorite natural and irregular shaped rocks I lit up a match in three. I said I would do this to someone at the MWST 2014 and I got a look like I was crazy. :screwy: Well its possible. A challenge with the different sizes and shapes. It's exciting seeing what can be done with a branch and some rocks.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you Count One.....Two.....Threee !! Bingo we have a Match Light... You my friend Mr TreeFork are just awseome when it comes to fire....

Excellent ...Really nice looking shooter you have there....Guess it is time for this old man to gat a natural shooter as I do not have one.....

Thank you my friend for sharing...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! Nice shooting as always man. You were kill'in the quick draw with that fork at MWST. Great stuff!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

You sir, are amazing!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hot [email protected]!!! Now that was a really great shot ... I LOVE it. Just goes to show .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazing!!!, with regular ammo it is extremely extremely difficult (for me)...but with a irregular rock....OMG congratulations sir!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very cool! Nice shooting TF!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That was great!! :woot: :woot:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. This one was fun. Did it last week but couldn't upload then because my internet service was down. I have some ideas for some new shots to do soon.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting!! Gotta love getting fire!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Thanks guys. This one was fun. Did it last week but couldn't upload then because my internet service was down. I have some ideas for some new shots to do soon.


Shoot one straight up in the air and have it come down and light a match :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Jedi.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown:


----------



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

That was a remarkable striking shot - you deserve a drink - on the rocks, of course !!!!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As the famous Brandon super hero one said, ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome shooting!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW just cool !! 
Cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding shot! The original quest for fire....with a rock!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Goddamn that's hot! nice shooting TF!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting TF you da man!!! Also, HEY POPSHOT!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Outstanding shooting TF.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words of support. I appreciate it.


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

WOW JUST WOW!!


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Fantastic shot!!! Especially with a rock!!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

That is just soo good to watch!!! Certainly brings a smile...well done!


----------

